# Hey guys new here



## cedarpointcymbals (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys my names cymbals, I am new to this site. Iv been looking around and like what I see. I currently am a screamster at cedar point during halloweekends. I'm a zone walker not one of the guys that's in a house. I'm here to learn and to indulge in my true passion and that is the haunt. I love knotts scary farm and the history they have brought to this industry. Ill be asking some questions and I'll be more than willing to answer any questions about Cedar Point and Halloweekends to the best of my ability.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello cymbals, and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Cedarpointcymbals. If you have questions than this is the best place to join. Everyones very helpful on this site. Glad you joined.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Cymbals


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, CP! Cedar Point was my summer employer for many years during high school and college. I had to deal with screamers, too, but they were the visitor kind


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in and enjoy


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome to a great forum cymbals


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome, we used to go almost every year to halloween weekends at cedar point. my kids love it there.do you walk around in the the frontier part or where they had carnevil over by the wicked twister. ummm chili cheese fries and caramel over sliced apples i want to go again.


----------



## cedarpointcymbals (Mar 21, 2009)

I was up in the front of the park in fear fair but I will hopefully be in the fright zone this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Cymbals.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

